# sigprocmask within a device driver



## PaoloRoberti (Dec 1, 2009)

I need to make sure that no signal, except for unblockable signals, will interrupt some critical code in a device driver I am writing.   

So the question is: can I use sigprocmask within a device driver and if not is there any other way to manipulate the process sig mask from within a device driver (i.e. open, close, read and write).

Thanks in advance........ Paolo


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm no kernel hacker but aren't signals pretty much a userland thing? 
I don't think any kernel routine (that includes device drivers) will comply to a SIGINT.


----------

